# Shibuya Ultima Sight Review!



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

Styks. Great review. I have to agree with you 100% as I use the standard version of the same sight (non-carbon). I've used that sight for several years and I don't anticipate ever having to change it. I even had the same issue with having to find longer mounting screws since I too use the AAE adjustable clicker. But my guess is that Shibuya probably never anticipated that possibility as the vast majority of shooters probably use a riser mounted clicker. Just a few cents and a trip to the local hardware store took care of that issue. Regards, LT


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

styks n stryngs said:


> The only issue I have with it is that the piece that holds the red dot up is a super thin metal that is pretty flimsy, and if that breaks, you’re screwed. However, the steel ring around it does a good job of protecting it.


IIRC, some coaches will actually take that dot out of student's Shibuya apertures to keep them from obsessing over the dot


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

larry tom said:


> Styks. Great review. I have to agree with you 100% as I use the standard version of the same sight (non-carbon). I've used that sight for several years and I don't anticipate ever having to change it. I even had the same issue with having to find longer mounting screws since I too use the AAE adjustable clicker. But my guess is that Shibuya probably never anticipated that possibility as the vast majority of shooters probably use a riser mounted clicker. Just a few cents and a trip to the local hardware store took care of that issue. Regards, LT


I ran into that issue too, and had to get longer bolts for use with my magnetic clicker - but, as you note, easy and cheap to do since they are a common bolt. I also have one of the extension bar mounted clickers, and I had to file down one of the spacers to get it to fit on the thick carbon bar - it would be nice if AAE would make a spacer made for the Ultima Carbon RC (perhaps they do now?)


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Warbow said:


> I ran into that issue too, and had to get longer bolts for use with my magnetic clicker - but, as you note, easy and cheap to do since they are a common bolt. I also have one of the extension bar mounted clickers, and I had to file down one of the spacers to get it to fit on the thick carbon bar - *it would be nice if AAE would make a spacer made for the Ultima Carbon RC* (perhaps they do now?)


That sight mounted clicker won't fit either of my sights. I had to use one or more pennies as a spacer. At least, AAE should have more blocks of different sizes you can get.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Told you you'd love it. Another couple of things I love about it:
- the adjustable bushings in the sight block for taking out any slop that develops from wear over time.
- the interchangeability of parts between the recurve and compound versions of the sight. The compound CPX 520 sight is the same as the recurve sight but with just a different sight block. So if you happen to get a compound, you can save beucoup bucks by just buying a compound sight block (and another mounting block) and reusing the extension and vertical bar on the other bow. That's a fraction of the cost of a whole extra sight.

Yeah you may have to readjust the 2nd axis alignment between the two bows when switching, but it's still a nice feature to have to save some money.

DM


----------



## Mad Wally (Apr 26, 2013)

styks n stryngs said:


> The only issue I have with it is that the piece that holds the red dot up is a super thin metal that is pretty flimsy, and if that breaks, you’re screwed. However, the steel ring around it does a good job of protecting it.


The flimsy part is actually fitted in the ring as a little spring and may be removed or replaced easily. And it is surprisingly strong. 

I have the same sight and fully agree that it is an excellent piece of equipment. Only thing I miss is a way to quickly swap between apertures like the compound versions.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

I want one. Re: dot. My coach some years ago tried to take a dot out of an aperture and broke the aperture. personally I love my fiber optic sight pin, I use an AAE Gold aiming aperture. I like the fiber optic "the light bulb) Except when not wearing glasses, then I see two of them and I'm not sure which one to use, top or bottom!

So a sight mounted clicker wont' work? What's the hack on that? Pennies? Rubber washers? New bolts?


----------



## styks n stryngs (Jan 6, 2015)

*Pics*


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

StarDog said:


> I want one. Re: dot. My coach some years ago tried to take a dot out of an aperture and broke the aperture. personally I love my fiber optic sight pin, I use an AAE Gold aiming aperture. I like the fiber optic "the light bulb) Except when not wearing glasses, then I see two of them and I'm not sure which one to use, top or bottom!
> 
> So a sight mounted clicker wont' work? What's the hack on that? Pennies? Rubber washers? New bolts?


Stardog. The AAE adjustable magnetic clicker works fine with this sight. The plate for the clicker mounts between the riser and the plate for the sight. The only issue is that when you do this the mounting screws that are supplied by Shibuya aren't long enough and you have to go and purchase some longer screws. LT


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

This was my first choice when I was looking for a recurve sight. My LAS was taking too long so I ended up buying an Axcel Achieve RX sight for about $400 AUD because I wanted a sight ASAP and another store had one in stock near me.

No regrets, just the thought that I could have bought an equivalent sight (or possible better, up for argument) for a lower price.


----------

